

Adding SaaS offering to an already successful services business? - godrokto

I have been a freelancer for the last 3 years, my gross yearly income is in the ~400k range and i managed to keep ~70% of that. I identified a business need that i plan to address with a SaaS offering, no need for VC in my case, the war chest is full.<p>I just hired a technical buddy to help me code  the application, we are close to a working prototype. I plan to give him 10-20% ownership in two years, in the meantime he receive a very reasonable salary.<p>Any tips, links, references to help me with this ? what are the pitfall of going from services to 'products' ?<p>input appreciated :)
======
godrokto
so lonely !!

------
godrokto
anyone ?

